# SIBO Drs?



## 15624 (Sep 27, 2006)

are there any sibo drs i coud contact about this condition. my dr prescribed the xifaxin but doesnt know about the probiotics etc and im worried im being sent on the worng path sicne ive been diagnosed with crohns/colitis yrs ago. is there a list of sibo drs? i live in tx...art3


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think you will find a specialist who does only SIBO.However try the gastroenterology department of a large teaching hospital attached to a University.Those places tend to have the equpiment to do the breath testing to see if that really is your problem rather than just randomly prescribe antibiotics.Probiotics is not all that well documented with SIBO so there are conflicting opinions that are not based on much data at all. Some people say take them others say don't, and so far I do not think any studies have been done in humans to prove anything one way or the other.K.


----------

